# I have 2 mtx tp212 speakers, what is a good receiver for them?



## burro1kf (Jul 3, 2010)

I have 2 mtx tp212 speakers and I am looking for a good receiver. My budget is around $500ish. Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to Home Theater Shack. For around 500 Dollars, you can get a B-Stock Onkyo TX-NR807 (1100 MSRP) from Accessories4less:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...135-watts-Channel-7.2-Network-Receiver/1.html
Here is the Overview of the 807:http://www.us.onkyo.com/model.cfm?m=TX-NR807&class=Receiver&p=i

If you have problems with buying refurbished units, Amazon is selling the HT-RC180 for about the same amount:http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846
The 180 is based off the 807, but has 1 less HDMI Input, no 12 Volt Triggers, and a few other things. The 180 is available at AC4L for 429 Dollars as well.
Here is the Overview of the 180:http://www.us.onkyo.com/model.cfm?m=HT-RC180&class=Receiver&p=i
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

You say you have two speakers; is that going to be it? Is this going to remain a two channel system or are you eventually going multi-channel?

If you are staying two channel and don't need AM/FM, the audio DAC or video processing found in the typical AV receiver perhaps a good integrated amplifier would suit your needs.

The Harman Kardon HK3490 is a feature-rich stereo receiver that should be considered.


----------



## burro1kf (Jul 3, 2010)

I will eventually be going to multi channel but thank you


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

burro1kf said:


> I will eventually be going to multi channel but thank you


Then the B-stock Onkyo TX-NR807 is about as good as it gets.


----------

